# MH parking near York University



## friscan (May 1, 2005)

Unfortunately I only have my motorhome to use when I take my son to an Open Day at York University next week. Does anyone know of a suitable and safe place I can leave a 7m motorhome within walking distance of the University. The reason being that I also have to take our dog so he will be left in the motorhome hence we don't want to be too far away.
Thanks in advance for any suggestions..
Andy


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

As York University is well out of the Town and it is situated in it's own rambling estate then there is plenty of parking within that estate. Space is not a problem within the York campus as it's massive and secure.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Grimston Bar Park and Ride accommodates motorhomes on Hull Road, you drive in and they will raise the height barrier.

The bus itself does not go to the University but it used to stop just after the BP Garage from there it is a 10 minute walk to the University. This may no longer be the case but I'm sure if you asked they would accommodate you, you could walk from the P&R site itself (it is next door) but as far as I'm aware there is no path.

Failing that B&Q Carpark is opposite the P&R and again walkable (not sure on any time restrictions).

The new campus has massis of parking but I imagine it will get pretty manic on the open day - the P&R have in the past put on a special service so again might be worth checking with them.

I used to live next to the Uni in York but wouldn't like to recommend any of the residential streets to you - some things might have changed as I've not been in the UK for 9 months.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I've taken the van there a couple of times on jobs - parking was easy BECAUSE I was there early (8.30). There were plenty of pay-&-display spots. As stated, an Open Day could be horrendous.

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Bleak House Farm Caravan club CL is over the road, perfect.

£6 per night, so not bad for secure parking.

Paul.


----------



## friscan (May 1, 2005)

*Thank you all*

Thank you all for your help!.. much appreciated and we'll squeeze in somewhere!
Andy


----------

